

DIY Virtual Reality Device and Opensource VR Dev Tools - prbuckley
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dodocase/diy-virtual-reality-open-source-future

======
joe_giblets
If you don't already have one, get this. Way cheaper than oculus and it works
(I have one at home). Search SBS video, upload to your phone and prepare to
have your mind blown.

------
prbuckley
Project Creator here. Happy to answer anyones questions on this project. I
will be around for the next couple of hours.

------
bthekid86
Have one - found it to be an amazing and affordable way to experience VR.

------
reason2reason
Oh god no, it's VRML, again ..

